# Steubenville opens!!!



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

July 17, july 31, aug. 14, sept. 25.
$60 entry 95% payback!!!
6:30-2:30

Payout as follows:
1st.- 20x # of boats
2nd- 15x " "
3rd- 10x " "
4th- 5x " "

1st big bass- 5x # of boats
2nd big bass-2x # of boats

5 fish limit per boat. Please be in the water 15 min. Prior to start of tournament.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Be there


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

What lake is the tournament held at?

_From my Evo  _


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ohio river, steubenville marina.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump as a reminder.... kick-off tomorrow! Hope to see everyone there!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WVSMALLIEHUNTER (Jun 7, 2011)

lets see some results bad bub!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Only had 8 boats. 1st place had 7.89 2nd through 5th was between 6.06 and 7.00lbs. Big bass was almost 3.5. Hopefully we'll get a better turn out next time.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TubeMan (Jul 3, 2011)

How was the turn out for last nights scortcher? What were the results?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tournament #2 this weekend. River is still going strong! Hope to see some more boats this week. Good luck to the Wednesday and thursday night guys. Good practice days for the weekend....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

How was this past Sunday bad bub


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tough! 13 boats. All but 3 had fish. Took 5.75 to win. We were second with 5.56. Big fish just over 2lbs. I think about 6 limits but nobody said they were killing them by any means. But we were happy to see a few more boats this week and a few new faces. I'll be there thursday night.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Took 8.12 to win the wed. Nighter at chester last night. Big fish over 3lbs. Might be good tonight.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope so little weighs lately 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump! Last one fellas. Come on out. The fishing is great!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Last bump! Hope to see some guys there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

